# Hibernate create database



## Javabeginner2 (8. Apr 2006)

Hallo

ich habe nichts in der doku gefunden und um sicher zu gehen wollte ich hier nochmal fragen. Kann man mit hibernate auch Datanebanken und auch tabellen anlegen?

Schöne Grüße 

Javabeginner2


----------



## Javabeginner2 (8. Apr 2006)

HI 
Das mit den Tabellen anlegen macht er ja automatisch aber wie lege ich eine neue Datenbank an?
Schöne Grüße

Javabeginner2


----------



## kama (8. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

lies mal die Doku zu Deiner Datenbank 

MySQL:
mysqladmin create DATABASENAME

PostgreSQL: 
createdb name


etc.
MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## JavaBeginner 2 (8. Apr 2006)

Hi

wie ich eine Datenbank erstelle ist mir klar. Aber wie mach ich das programmatisch mit hibernate.

Schöne Grüße

JavaBeginner 2



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> lies mal die Doku zu Deiner Datenbank
> 
> ...


----------



## kama (8. Apr 2006)

JavaBeginner 2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wie mach ich das programmatisch mit hibernate.


Garnicht. 
Da Du zur Erstellung einer Datenbank u.U. einen anderen Benutzer (als der der die Datenbank verwendet) auf der Datenbank benötigst (Berechtigungen) usw. und zum Teil auch die Verwendung von Tools außerhalb der Datenbank von nöten sind.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

